# Considering a 2013 Nissan Sentra - Any good? CVT issues?



## sunny441 (Jan 26, 2006)

First off - hello all. My account is still active, and it says my last login was in August 2008. Back when I owned by 1995 Sentra.  

Anyway, since then I have moved twice (all the way to northern MN) and have been putting the miles on my Toyota Camry. I have a 100 mile commute to work, and I am looking for something newer and more reliable. 

As the title suggests I am considering the Nissan Sentra (SV trim). Now, I am fairly confident the motor will take 200K + miles without a burp - what concerns me is the CVT. Any known issues with this? Will the CVT go the distance? How does the Sentra hold up in the (super) cold and snow. 

I am not the kind to buy a new car every 2 or 3 years. I like to drive them for as long as I can.

In the past, Nissan had extended the warranty on the CVT to 120K miles or so, IIRC. Is this still the case?

Your help and thoughts would be most appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 10-yr./120,000 mile extended warranty is for CVT's on 2003-2010 models.


----------

